# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  خذ هذه يا عبد الله الشهري وإخوانه من "طلبة العلم"

## عبدالله الشهري

*" (ملاحظة آثار الإحسان تجعل العبد) يقيم المعاذير للخلائق ، وتتسع رحمته لهم ، ويتفرج بِطانه ، ويزول عنه ذلك الحصر والضيق والانحراف ، وأكل بعضِه بعضاً ، ويستريح العصاة من دعائه عليهم ، وقنوطه منهم ، وسؤال الله أن يخسف بهم الأرض ، ويسلط عليهم البلاء ، فإنه حينئذ يرى نفسه واحداً منهم ، فهو يسأل الله لهم ما يسأله لنفسه ، ويخاف على نفسه أكثر مما يخاف عليهم ، فأين هذا من حاله الأولى وهو ناظر إليهم بعين الاحتقار والازدراء ، لا يجد في قلبه رحمة لهم ، ولا دعوة ، ولا يرجو لهم نجاة ، فالذنب في حق مثل هذا من أعظم أسباب رحمته ، ومع هذا فيقيم أمر الله فيهم طاعة لله ورحمة بهم وإحساناً إليهم ، إذ هو عين مصلحتهم ، لا غلظة ولا قوة ولا فظاظة".
مفتاح دار السعادة (1/ 504)*

----------


## مهند المعتبي

> *" (ملاحظة آثار الإحسان تجعل العبد) يقيم المعاذير للخلائق ، وتتسع رحمته لهم ، ويتفرج بِطانه ، ويزول عنه ذلك الحصر والضيق والانحراف ، وأكل بعضِه بعضاً ، ويستريح العصاة من دعائه عليهم ، وقنوطه منهم ، وسؤال الله أن يخسف بهم الأرض ، ويسلط عليهم البلاء ، فإنه حينئذ يرى نفسه واحداً منهم ، فهو يسأل الله لهم ما يسأله لنفسه ، ويخاف على نفسه أكثر مما يخاف عليهم ، فأين هذا من حاله الأولى وهو ناظر إليهم بعين الاحتقار والازدراء ، لا يجد في قلبه رحمة لهم ، ولا دعوة ، ولا يرجو لهم نجاة ، فالذنب في حق مثل هذا من أعظم أسباب رحمته ، ومع هذا فيقيم أمر الله فيهم طاعة لله ورحمة بهم وإحساناً إليهم ، إذ هو عين مصلحتهم ، لا غلظة ولا قوة ولا فظاظة".
> مفتاح دار السعادة (1/ 504)*


جزاك الله خيراً أخانا الفاضل .
انتقاءٌ رائعٌ ما أحوجنا لتأمله .

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

يقول ابن القيم في هذا المعنى في نونيته 

واجعل لقلبك مقلتين كلاهما *** من خشية الرحمن باكيتان 

لو شاء ربك كنت أيضاً مثلهم *** فالقلب بين أصابع الرحمن 

أنا أنقل من حفظي ولعلي نسيت

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

تذكرة ، لعل وعسى.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

بارك الله فيك أبا ضياء

----------


## خلوصي

###

الله يبارك فيك .

----------


## خالد بن مهاجر

نقل نفيس

----------


## أبو فيصل الحضني

[QUOTE=عبدالله الشهري;51497][SIZE="5"][B][CENTER]" [COLOR="DarkGreen، فالذنب في حق مثل هذا من أعظم أسباب رحمته QUOTE]
جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ عبد الله...فقد ذكرتني بقول الله عزوجل { وَلَا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ أَلْقَى إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَامَ لَسْتَ مُؤْمِنًا تَبْتَغُونَ عَرَضَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَغَانِمُ كَثِيرَةٌ كَذَلِكَ كُنْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَمَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ }و بقول ابن عطاء :{رب معصية أورثت ذلا واحتقارا،خير من طاعة أورثت عجبا وافتخارا }وإنما أراد أثر المعصية لا عينها .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم.. موعظة بليغة..

----------


## محسن زاهد

لكن هل يدخل في ذلك أهل البدع عن تأول باطل غير مقبول ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

....



> (( وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَاشِعَةٌ    عَامِلَةٌ نَاصِبَةٌ   تَصْلَى نَارًا حَامِيَةً ))*• أخرج عبد الرزاق وابن المنذر والحاكم عن أبي عمران الجوني قال: مرَّ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه براهبٍ، فوقف، ونُوْدِي الرَّاهب فقيل له: هذا أمير المؤمنين، فاطَّلع فإذا إنسانٌ به من الضر والاجتهاد وترك الدُّنيا،  فلمَّا رآه عمر بكى، فقيل له: إنَّه نصراني، فقال: قد علمتُ، ولكنِّي رحمته، ذكرت قول الله ((عاملةٌ ناصبةٌ  تصلى ناراً حامية)) ! فرَحِمْتُ نَصَبَه واجتهاده وهو في النَّار.*





> في نونيَّة ابن القيِّم:
> وانظُر إلى الأقدَارِ جَارِيَةً بِمَا     قَد شَاءَ مِن غَيٍّ وَمِن إيمَانِ
> واجعَل لِقَلبِكَ مُقلَتينِ كِلاَهُمَا     بالحَقِّ في ذَا الخَلقِ نَاظِرَتَانِ
> فانظُر بِعَينِ الحُكمِ وَارحَمهمُ بِهَا     إذ لا تُرَدُّ مَشِيئةُ الدَّيَّانِ
> وانظُر بِعَينِ الأمرِ واحملهُم عَلَى     أحكَامِهِ فَهُمَا إذاً نَظَرانِ
> واجعَل لوجهكَ مُقلَتَينِ كِلاَهُما     مِن خَشيةِ الرَّحمنِ بَاكِيَتَانِ
> لَو شَاءَ رَبُّكَ كُنتَ أيضاً مِثلَهُم     فَالقَلبُ بَينَ أصابِعِ الرَّحمَنِ

----------


## القاموس

الأخ عبدالله الشهري : لله درك على هذا النقل ، والذي نفسي بيده إن هذه الكلمات لحري أن تكتب بماء العيون ، لا بماء الذهب !!

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله فيك و مثله كلام شيخ الاسلام في آخر كلام له مشهور و نفيس جدا في الفتاوى
ومن علم أن المتكلمين من المتفلسفة وغيرهم في الغالب { لفي قول مختلف } { يؤفك عنه من أفك } يعلم الذكي منهم والعاقل : أنه ليس هو فيما يقوله على بصيرة وأن حجته ليست ببينة وإنما هي كما قيل فيها : - حجج تهافت كالزجاج تخالها حقا وكل كاسر مكسور ويعلم العليم البصير بهم أنهم من وجه مستحقون ما قاله الشافعي رضي الله عنه حيث قال : حكمي في أهل الكلام أن يضربوا بالجريد والنعال ويطاف بهم في القبائل والعشائر ويقال : هذا جزاء من أعرض عن الكتاب والسنة وأقبل على الكلام . ومن وجه آخر إذا نظرت إليهم بعين القدر - والحيرة مستولية عليهم والشيطان مستحوذ عليهم - رحمتهم وترفقت بهم ؛ أوتوا ذكاء وما أوتوا ذكاء وأعطوا فهوما وما أعطوا علوما وأعطوا سمعا وأبصارا وأفئدة { فما أغنى عنهم سمعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا أفئدتهم من شيء إذ كانوا يجحدون بآيات الله وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون } . ومن كان عليما بهذه الأمور : تبين له بذلك حذق السلف وعلمهم وخبرتهم حيث حذروا عن الكلام ونهوا عنه وذموا أهله وعابوهم وعلم أن من ابتغى الهدى في غير الكتاب والسنة لم يزدد من الله إلا بعدا . فنسأل الله العظيم أن يهدينا صراطه المستقيم صراط الذين أنعم عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين آمين . والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلاته وسلامه على محمد خاتم النبيين وآله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

فائـدة:

كرر الشيخ هذه الفائدة العظيمة في (طريق الهجرتين) ، في ذكره لحِكَم الوقوع في الذنب : 

 "...أنه يوجب له سعة بطانه وحلمه ومغفرته لمن أساء إليه. فإنه إذا شهد نفسه مع ربه مسيئاً خاطئاً مذنباً – مع فرط إحسانه إليه وبره به ، وشدة حاجته إلى ربه – فكيف يطمع أن يستقيم له الخلق ويعاملوه بمحض الإحسان ، وهو لم يعامل ربه بتلك المعاملة ؟ وكيف يطمع أن يطيعه مملوكه وولده وزوجته في كل ما يريد ، وهو مع ربه ليس كذلك ؟ وهذا يوجب له أن يغفر لهم ، ويسامحهم ، ويعفو عنهم ، ويغضي عن الاستقصاء في طلب حقه قِبَلَهم". (1 / 371-372)

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أحسنت أخي عبد الله على نقل هذه الفائدة ، مشكور ألف .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> ....


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عدنان البخاري  
_(( وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَاشِعَةٌ  عَامِلَةٌ نَاصِبَةٌ  تَصْلَى نَارًا حَامِيَةً ))<B>• أخرج عبد الرزاق وابن المنذر والحاكم عن أبي عمران الجوني قال: مرَّ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه براهبٍ، فوقف، ونُوْدِي الرَّاهب فقيل له: هذا أمير المؤمنين، فاطَّلع فإذا إنسانٌ به من الضر والاجتهاد وترك الدُّنيا، فلمَّا رآه عمر بكى، فقيل له: إنَّه نصراني، فقال: قد علمتُ، ولكنِّي رحمته، ذكرت قول الله ((عاملةٌ ناصبةٌ  تصلى ناراً حامية)) ! فرَحِمْتُ نَصَبَه واجتهاده وهو في النَّار.</B>_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عدنان البخاري  
_ في نونيَّة ابن القيِّم:
وانظُر إلى الأقدَارِ جَارِيَةً بِمَا   قَد شَاءَ مِن غَيٍّ وَمِن إيمَانِ
واجعَل لِقَلبِكَ مُقلَتينِ كِلاَهُمَا   بالحَقِّ في ذَا الخَلقِ نَاظِرَتَانِ
فانظُر بِعَينِ الحُكمِ وَارحَمهمُ بِهَا   إذ لا تُرَدُّ مَشِيئةُ الدَّيَّانِ
وانظُر بِعَينِ الأمرِ واحملهُم عَلَى   أحكَامِهِ فَهُمَا إذاً نَظَرانِ
واجعَل لوجهكَ مُقلَتَينِ كِلاَهُما   مِن خَشيةِ الرَّحمنِ بَاكِيَتَانِ
لَو شَاءَ رَبُّكَ كُنتَ أيضاً مِثلَهُم   فَالقَلبُ بَينَ أصابِعِ الرَّحمَنِ
الله أكبر يا شيخ عدنان ما أجمل هذا الكلام وأحسنه وأنفعه
_

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عدنان البخاري  
_(( وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَاشِعَةٌ  عَامِلَةٌ نَاصِبَةٌ  تَصْلَى نَارًا حَامِيَةً ))_ 
_<B>_
_• أخرج عبد الرزاق وابن المنذر والحاكم عن أبي عمران الجوني قال: مرَّ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه براهبٍ، فوقف، ونُوْدِي الرَّاهب فقيل له: هذا أمير المؤمنين، فاطَّلع فإذا إنسانٌ به من الضر والاجتهاد وترك الدُّنيا، فلمَّا رآه عمر بكى، فقيل له: إنَّه نصراني، فقال: قد علمتُ، ولكنِّي رحمته، ذكرت قول الله ((عاملةٌ ناصبةٌ  تصلى ناراً حامية)) ! فرَحِمْتُ نَصَبَه واجتهاده وهو في النَّار._ _</B>_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عدنان البخاري  
_ في نونيَّة ابن القيِّم:_
_وانظُر إلى الأقدَارِ جَارِيَةً بِمَا   قَد شَاءَ مِن غَيٍّ وَمِن إيمَانِ_
_واجعَل لِقَلبِكَ مُقلَتينِ كِلاَهُمَا   بالحَقِّ في ذَا الخَلقِ نَاظِرَتَانِ_
_فانظُر بِعَينِ الحُكمِ وَارحَمهمُ بِهَا   إذ لا تُرَدُّ مَشِيئةُ الدَّيَّانِ_
_وانظُر بِعَينِ الأمرِ واحملهُم عَلَى   أحكَامِهِ فَهُمَا إذاً نَظَرانِ_
_واجعَل لوجهكَ مُقلَتَينِ كِلاَهُما   مِن خَشيةِ الرَّحمنِ بَاكِيَتَانِ_
_لَو شَاءَ رَبُّكَ كُنتَ أيضاً مِثلَهُم   فَالقَلبُ بَينَ أصابِعِ الرَّحمَنِ_
الله أكبر يا شيخ عدنان ما أجمل هذا الكلام وأحسنه وأنفعه

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

بارك الله فيك أخي ضيدان ونفعنا بعلم هذا العَلَم الشامخ ، رحمه الله.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

ومثل ذلك ما قاله في المدارج (جــ 1، ص732-733) فإنه قال رحمه الله:
"*فإن * *العبد إذا وقع في الذنب خرج من قلبه تلك الغلظة والقسوة ، * *والكيفية* *الغضبية التي كانت عنده لمن صدر منه ذنب ، حتى لو قَدِر عليه لأهلكه ، وربما دعا الله عليه أن يهلك**ه ويأخذه ، غضباً منه لله ، وحرصاً على أن لا يُعصى ، فلا يجد في قلبه رحمة للمذنبين الخاطئين، ولا يراهم** إلا بعين الاحتقار والازدراء، ولا يذكرهم إلا بلسان الطعن فيهم، والعيب لهم والذم، فإذا جرت عليه** المقادير وخُلّي ونفسه استغاث الله والتجأ إليه ، وتململ بين يديه تململ السليم، ودعاه دعاء المضطر**، فتبدلت تلك الغلظة على المذنبين رقة، وتلك القساوة على الخاطئين رحمة ولينا، مع قيامه بحدود الل**ه، وتبدل دعاؤه عليهم دعاء لهم، وجعل لهم وظيفة من عمره، يسأل الله أن يغفر لهم . * *فما أنفعه له من مشهد ! وما أعظم جدواه عليه ، والله أعلم". *

----------


## أمة الغَنِيِّ

*جزاكم الله الجنه على هذا النقل الطيب
نفع الله بكم و أحسن اليكم إحسانا كثيرا*

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم .. وزادكم علماً ..

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الله اكبر ما اجمله من كلام واعظمه من حكمة 
الشيخ عبد الله الشهري جزاك الله كل خير انت وجميع من شارك في الموضوع

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله، ما أحسن هذه النقول، قد لاح في الأفق البعيد بريقها، و قد تغلغل في الفؤاد معناها، و أصاب منه موضعا يجعل القارئ لهذه الحِكَم حائرا بين أوّلها و آخرها، صدق و الله ابن تيمية و تلميذه النجيب ابن القيم، و جزاهما الله عنا و عن المسلمين خيرا، ما أحسن و أبدع تلك الأبيات، و الله إنها لحقيق أن تصير توقيع أعضاء مجلسنا العلمي الموقر.
جزاك الله خيرا شيخ عبد الله و كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع

----------

